# New Opux X 100th Anniversary!!!



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

So I walked into a b&m earlier and stumbled upon these bad boys!!! They kinda slipped under the radar and Fuente secretly released them!!

These are the sizes that will be released... I don't think all have been released.. I only know of 4 being released so far!!
Rumor has it that only the top 25 fuente retailers are getting them, have them, or had them!!!

Another rumor is that b&m's may randomly get different vitolas through out the year!

forbidden torch bearer 2012, 7 5/8 x 49
forbidden nacimiento 1912, 5 1/8 x 43
forbidden heart of the bull 1957, 5 1/4 x 50
forbidden destiny 1980, 5 3/4 x 52
forbidden keeper of the flame 2013, 6 1/4 x 49
forbidden god's whisper 1924, 7 1/5 x 41

My B&m had the keeper of the flame, heart of the bull, and gods whisper(although the GW was sold out already)
I guess the other b&m had the nacimiento or torch bearer(not sure which) but not sure if they are sold out!!! More than likely though since that store move opus like nobody's business!

I seriously watched the b&m sell out of the remaining 15 or so sticks in a matter of minutes.. everyone buying one or two!

The first two pics are randoms i found online.



















My locker mates and my haul! Heart of the Bull, and keeper of the flame..










Let the hunt begin!!!!

Jason


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

good god that looks like a weeks salary.....must...start ..... prostituting....... myself......


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Great post. I heard something similar yesterday but didn't know the full story. Love the pics.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

kapathy said:


> good god that looks like a weeks salary.....must...start ..... prostituting....... myself......


Actually for a forbidden X they are cheap!!!! Only about 17-18 a stick pretax.. Although i believe msrp is around 16..


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Actually for a forbidden X they are cheap!!!! Only about 17-18 a stick pretax.. Although i believe msrp is around 16..


i dont know my high end fuentes very well.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Good find, Jason. You seem to have great luck in finding the rare Opus X cigars. I'm going to check my B&M and see if they're going to carry these. Congrats!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

8 Mile here I come!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

KcJason1 said:


> Actually for a forbidden X they are cheap!!!! Only about 17-18 a stick pretax.. Although i believe msrp is around 16..


Damn. That's a real good price for the Forbidden X!!! Makes it that much more tempting.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> 8 Mile here I come!


Was that you in a skirt I saw last night around 8 and Mound ?!?!? LOL Just kidding !


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice Jason! If anyone reading this thread hasn't ever had an Opus X. Find one. I have one local shop here in Houston that eeks them out to people. No more than 2 per person per day. Except they don't seem to be able to get rid of the lanceros. Many smokers or especially new smokers get hung up in ring gauge thinking a larger ring gauge is more bang for the buck etc. No realizing that the smaller the ratio between wrapper and filler means a more flavorful cigar. So needless to say they relent and I can go 5 at a time.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Very nice! I wouldnt mind getting my hands on one or two of those!


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I have been very interested in these for the past few days.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like I need to saddle up and head to KC this weekend!


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Lookin' good!


----------



## RyzFenix (Dec 18, 2011)

... And so it begins.... I think this 100th Anniversary year is gonna be expensive for me.


----------



## RyzFenix (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, and great score Jason. Congrats! 

I'm sure it will be awhile but let us know if you fire one those up.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Found another shop with these.. Got the torch bearer!! Bafoons limited it to 1per customer.. Grr!

Really want a gods whisper and nacimeinto!

If anyone has access to these I would be willing to do trades for other vitolas of these!!! With a vitola you may not have access to!

Gotta collect em all... Lol


----------



## grapplefu (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice scores! I need to find a shop around me that carries these!


----------



## xobrian (Mar 29, 2011)

These look awesome!


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

I managed to find five God's Whispers and three Keeper of the Flames. Also got the boxes from each since I bought the last ones. They are some nice looking boxes, too!


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

God's Whisper ≠ a Lancero.


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

thegoldenmackid said:


> God's Whisper ≠ a Lancero.


It's pretty much the same length and ring gauge as a Hemingway Classic, except not a figurado. I guess it's a churchill?


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

i got 1 Keeper of the flame for 12 bucks and 1 destiny for 15 b&M had 1 box of each


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Null said:


> I managed to find five God's Whispers and three Keeper of the Flames. Also got the boxes from each since I bought the last ones. They are some nice looking boxes, too!


Pics of the boxes, too, please! :smokin:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I need these! I may be Opus hunting tomorrow.


----------



## TanZ2005 (Jun 25, 2006)

Sadly my B&M is a hole in the wall, Liquor Store that just happens to have a Small 2 person sized Walk-in. They don't carry anything worth much. Good for a RyJ or Cohiba and some Gurkha's if I forget to bring some with me. My son gets Nubs from them and that is about all they have worth anything. Awesome Finds guys. Congrats. 

James


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

jswaykos said:


> Pics of the boxes, too, please! :smokin:


Did the best I could on these, but I'm no photographer. Also, not sure how these compare to normal OpusX boxes (or Opus 22?), but I noticed the inside was the same as one I saw in another thread.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Sweet crikey #*@! those look amazing

Do we know if theyre preaged or do these need to go down for a year or 2 like other Opuses?



Michigan_Moose said:


> 8 Mile here I come!





cw_mi said:


> Was that you in a skirt I saw last night around 8 and Mound ?!?!? LOL Just kidding !


lol


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I just picked up 2 of these. I think it was the Nacimiento 1912. They were $14 each with a limit of 2. I have never even seen a forbidden X before so I was pretty excited to see these.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

loki993 said:


> Sweet crikey #*@! those look amazing
> 
> Do we know if theyre preaged or do these need to go down for a year or 2 like other Opuses?


Ryan, I smoked a Nacimiento and for the most part, I believe once they reach the proper RH for your smoking pleasure, they are going to be wonderful smokes. The flavors were much sweeter than the usual opus yet still very spicey. I'm sure a year would tone the strength of the flavors slightly down and then a few more would marry them well. Below is a link to the quick review:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-nacimiento-1912-review-60-second-review.html


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

No one in my area has any unfortunately, I was hoping to grab a couple more.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> Ryan, I smoked a Nacimiento and for the most part, I believe once they reach the proper RH for your smoking pleasure, they are going to be wonderful smokes. The flavors were much sweeter than the usual opus yet still very spicey. I'm sure a year would tone the strength of the flavors slightly down and then a few more would marry them well. Below is a link to the quick review:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-nacimiento-1912-review-60-second-review.html


thanks Veereal, well in that case I definitely need to find some. It would be great so be able to smoke one of these ROTT.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

> thanks Veereal, well in that case I definitely need to find some. It would be great so be able to smoke one of these ROTT.


I had one ROTT so to speak, and it was problematic. I know Veeral had the same issue. Constant relights.

But they should be pretty good once their RH settles I imagine.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> I had one ROTT so to speak, and it was problematic. I know Veeral had the same issue. Constant relights.
> 
> But they should be pretty good once their RH settles I imagine.


Yeah Im ok with giving it time to settle


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Havent been in the cigar game long enough I guess. I thought there would be a big release for the 100th anniversary. Is this more of Fuentes style just to sneak some out and not release any info til most of us miss out? Do you think he will ship more later or is this it?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

4pistonjosh said:


> Havent been in the cigar game long enough I guess. I thought there would be a big release for the 100th anniversary. Is this more of Fuentes style just to sneak some out and not release any info til most of us miss out? Do you think he will ship more later or is this it?


Who knows! There is another opus called an Angel Share! It has a silver and red opus band. Catlito talked about it on nice ash radio back in August and said it should be out this year(2012). I think fuente may have many plans for this year especially since they released 100th anny. Before the new year even began!

I just got lucky and stumble on these. Another regular at the local was like hey there's a new opus! I looked at him dumbfounded and walked in the humidor.. Sure enough!


----------



## Null (Dec 4, 2011)

KcJason1 said:


> I just got lucky and stumble on these. Another regular at the local was like hey there's a new opus! I looked at him dumbfounded and walked in the humidor.. Sure enough!


I've made more calls to some other shops around me, and it seems only one has even heard of these. Of course, they didn't have any either. I guess I just got lucky finding them in the first place.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I heard, don't know how true now, that this was supposed to be a bigger release but a lot, or all even, of the tobacco for this release got burned up in the fire. Maybe thats why so low key?


Irregardless, my local fuente guy didnt have any. Haven't checked anywhere else though.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

loki993 said:


> I heard, don't know how true now, that this was supposed to be a bigger release but a lot, or all even, of the tobacco for this release got burned up in the fire. Maybe thats why so low key?
> 
> Irregardless, my local fuente guy didnt have any. Haven't checked anywhere else though.


None locally for me either. For what it's worth, I had to travel 2 states to get a few. Glad the states in New England are smallish.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I've struck out twice 

One of my B&Ms said he had three boxes and he was sold out in under a day.


----------



## CRA Ambass Lloyd (Dec 2, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> None locally for me either. For what it's worth, I had to travel 2 states to get a few. Glad the states in New England are smallish.


HA, that's what I was thinking. Here in Houston I can get to Louisiana in 2 hours, Oklahoma in 6 hours, Arkansas is 5.5 hours and New Mexico is a whopping 12 hours. Going a couple of states for me is called... vacation. (lol)


----------



## smokinpeace (Jan 28, 2010)

I had to get one more box. I have no willpower.


----------



## yellowv (Dec 24, 2011)

I really need to find some of these.


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Has anyone actually smoked one of these yet? Since thhey have been aged for a long time already do you think it would be good ROTT?


----------



## Truebigmike75 (Aug 27, 2011)

skfr518 said:


> Has anyone actually smoked one of these yet? Since thhey have been aged for a long time already do you think it would be good ROTT?


Yes they are fricking amasing.....also they will be released shortly again....the first release o.ly went out too the top 30 fuente accounts


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks mike!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

skfr518 said:


> Has anyone actually smoked one of these yet? Since thhey have been aged for a long time already do you think it would be good ROTT?


Immediately Rott I had severe burn issues. Once they settle to the proper rh they should be fine. No need to put them away for months or years, though that wouldn't hurt them either.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

anyone have an extra or two? Put up an ISO w/ no hits. lmk, thanks


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Unlike other Fuente Cigars, these have wonderful flavor out of the box. Chris is right about the burn issues which we both think are due to them being wet. But the flavor profile is there and will be a VERY VERY GOOD cigar for 2012. Check here for a brief review. Check here for pictures of the various sizes.


----------



## talidin (Aug 4, 2011)

I hope my B&M has those.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

talidin said:


> I hope my B&M has those.


Federal had them, but they are long gone.

Word on the street is they should be back later on in the year.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

kapathy said:


> good god that looks like a weeks salary.....must...start ..... prostituting....... myself......


Hey, I never thought of that. And there's a blind women's retirement home right down the street...


----------

